# Joshs Frogs Shag moss. Does anyone have any experience with this?



## arian1123 (Mar 5, 2013)

I ordered moss from joshs frogs, and even though I wanted to order sheet moss, I ended up ordering shag moss by not paying attention when i was ordering.. Anyway i decided Ill give the shag moss a shot and just put some of it in my vivs yesterday. Does anyone have an experience keeping joshs frogs shag moss? Its been in my tanks for about 24hours now and is still golden, no sign of green. This is the first time Im using dried moss. I usually just order the live moss from neherp which comes in fresh, so I do not know how long it would usually take for dried moss to reanimate. 
Anyone have any experience with joshs frogs moss?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Give it some time and it will get going. I've used some here and there in tanks and it does take off pretty well once established.

That said, I prefer a wet live product like what Black Jungle or NE herp offer. If you can ever get one of manuran's moss packs, they are awesome.


----------



## arian1123 (Mar 5, 2013)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> Give it some time and it will get going. I've used some here and there in tanks and it does take off pretty well once established.
> 
> That said, I prefer a wet live product like what Black Jungle or NE herp offer. If you can ever get one of manuran's moss packs, they are awesome.


 I agree with you! I love neherps moss, but I figured Id try some of joshs frogs' since its a lot of moss for a cheap price.


----------



## purplezephead (Aug 26, 2011)

I have some in my new tank, it's been in there for 9 days and so far it looks just the same-brown. Hopefully it starts to green soon. Good luck.


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

For the record, I've been trying their sheet moss now for two weeks and its not really reanimating. It's still green, but no new growth. You're better off going with moss from your yard, because to me it looks like where they got it from. Will for sure be going with NEHerp live moss next time.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

There is a reason why I sell this as decorative moss, and not living/live moss. It rarely comes back to life in a tank, and if it does, even rarer that it will form the moss look that you are probably looking for.


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

I got the sheet moss almost two months ago. Only a couple small spots have turned any sort of green. Not sure if it's my fault of not, as I've only tried it once, but a friend gave me some of the NE Herp moss a couple weeks ago and it is already growing.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Should note that it is not tropical moss either... it is harvest from temperate forests, and is marketed as decorative moss. It has its uses in tanks for some purposes, but like I said before, if you want that lush moss look, this is most likely not the right moss for you to use.


----------



## arian1123 (Mar 5, 2013)

I spoke to Joshs frogs on the phone, and they were saying you should expect it to take a few weeks to reanimate, for everyone else on this thread with the same issues. I will give it go, but the next time I will go back to ordering live moss from neherp. Their moss started growing like crazy in my tank after 2 weeks.


----------



## purplezephead (Aug 26, 2011)

As an update the moss still hasn't turned green.......


----------



## otterblue (Jun 18, 2008)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> Give it some time and it will get going. I've used some here and there in tanks and it does take off pretty well once established.
> 
> That said, I prefer a wet live product like what Black Jungle or NE herp offer. If you can ever get one of manuran's moss packs, they are awesome.



I got some of manuran's moss packs and they are excellent. Best moss I've ever found. =)


----------

